# [VBA] Textmarken in Textfelder ansprechen



## Retlaw (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee wie man per VBA Text an eine Textmarke schreiben kann die sich innerhalb eines Textfeldes befindet ?

Anspringen von Textmarken ist nicht dabei nicht schwer, das kann man über Makrorekorder und Bearbeiten => Gehe zu... leicht rausfinden.
Das Problem ist im Aufzeichnungsmodus für Makros kann ich keine Textfelder betreten und die erforderlichen Schritte somit nicht aufzeichnen.

Normalerweise funktioniert das mit einer Zeile:

```
Selection.GoTo What:=wdGoToBookmark, Name:="NameDerTextmarke"
```

Wozu ich das brauche: eine Textmarke wird von Word nur gefunden wenn sich der Cursor im selben Bereich befindet, liegt die Marke aber in einem anderen Textfeld geht das nicht mehr. Ich muss das entsprechende Feld also vorher auswählen, nur wie?


----------



## DrSoong (19. Mai 2004)

Also, ich hatte mit

```
ActiveDocument.Bookmarks(<Textmarke>).Select
```
keine Probleme, ALLE Textmarken (egal, in welchem Textfeld sie liegen) anzusprechen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Retlaw (21. Mai 2004)

Danke, funktioniert


----------

